
Now Open – AWS Europe (Stockholm) Region - hnrc
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/now-open-aws-europe-stockholm-region/
======
oskari
We've just added support for the new region in our Aiven DBaaS platform. You
can launch managed Kafka, Cassandra, PostgreSQL & other clusters in AWS
Stockholm at [https://aiven.io/](https://aiven.io/)

Our services utilize T3, M5, R5 and I3 instance types, so we offer e.g. 4GB
RAM PostgreSQL service which isn't available in RDS, but right now we don't
have instances smaller than that in AWS.

------
raveli
I can see various instance prices (EC2, RDS, Elasticsearch) being 5% cheaper
in Stockholm than in Ireland.

However, eu-north-1 has very limited instance types available when compared to
eu-west-1, which could make you pay up to 10x more in Stockholm if you have
been comfortable using t2 RDS instances in Ireland for your (test or even
production) environments.

~~~
cjg_
It makes no sense for AWS to launch old instance generations in a new region.
Also what do you mean by 10x more if you were using t2? t3 is available in
Stockholm and cheaper than t2 (and t3 in Ireland).

~~~
raveli
T3 RDS instances are not yet available anywhere (that I know of), only T2. T2
is not available in eu-north-1.

[https://aws.amazon.com/rds/postgresql/pricing/](https://aws.amazon.com/rds/postgresql/pricing/)
[https://aws.amazon.com/rds/mysql/pricing/](https://aws.amazon.com/rds/mysql/pricing/)

If you were running your databases on T2 instances on regions supporting it,
migrating to the cheapest available RDS instance type in eu-north-1 would cost
$0.374/hr on-demand. That's over 9 times more than the price of db.t2.micro in
eu-west-1.

~~~
cjg_
Oh, you were talking about RDS, sorry missed that.

~~~
raveli
No worries! Thought so much but double checked the numbers just in case I had
mixed something. :)

